# Router problems.



## RandelA (Aug 20, 2012)

I recently bought a router from an internet service provider (it has their plan name "myDSL" on it) and when I go to 192.168.1.1, with the default password as 1234, it didn't let me choose a setup type (Advanced or Wizard setup)

My router is a ZyXel P-660HN-T1A and I have read the manual on the internet. Still nothing.

What I am planning:
Reset the login password in 192.168.1.1 (currently on the default admin/1234) 
so that I could setup my Modem+Router normally. 

The problem:
My Internet service provider seems to have tweaked the modem+router a little so that their customers doesn't have access to the router's inner settings, that's why when I log in to the IP, the only option I have is to change the WiFi password.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2012)

return the router and get a different model, netgear or cisco, tell the ISP to get bent


----------



## RandelA (Aug 20, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> return the router and get a different model, netgear or cisco, tell the ISP to get bent



I just received the router today with the personnel from the ISP helping me how to troubleshoot it. I didn't ask him why there was no advanced setup. It seems that they have made a custom firmware for it because Instead of ZyXel's logo name on the top left of the page, it has they name "PLDT myDSL" on it. I already have downloaded the latest firmware for it but I could not install it to the router because I could only access Wireless LAN setup and the monitoring status. 

are my theories true that they used a custom firmware? or did they trick it? What if I buy a different router?


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 20, 2012)

I am assuming your router with "myDSL" on it is the same router as the ZyXel P-660HN-T1A.

Since you read the manual for the ZyXel P-660HN-T1A, did you try this to restore to factory defaults:


Quoted from manual:


Spoiler






> 6. What should I do if I forget the system password?
> In case you forget the system password, you can erase the current configuration and restore factory defaults this way:
> Use the RESET button on the rear panel of P-660HN-T1A to reset the router. After the router is reset, the LAN IP address will be reset to '192.168.1.1', the common user password will be reset to 'user', the Administrator password will be reset to '1234'.
> 
> ...






If that fails, then try:

Username:  adminpldt (or) pldtadmin
Password:   1234567890

Just a note:  If you do reset that to factory defaults or change settings, you may make your connection unusable... just saying, make sure you understand, you are doing this at your own risk.

Edit:



RandelA said:


> are my theories true that they used a custom firmware?



Most likely it is custom firmware.

Your best bet is google --> "myDSL ZyXel P-660HN-T1A"

EDIT 2:

Have you checked out the Pinoydsl forum? PLDT DSL
You may get a better variety of answers.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2012)

Aye it's probably custom firmware. Pretty common around here and not entirely bad (unless you actually have to buy it). Can you return it?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 20, 2012)

Why buy a router from an ISP. I can see renting one but not buying one. Get your money back. Don't even try to mess with it


----------



## RandelA (Aug 20, 2012)

95Viper said:


> I am assuming your router with "myDSL" on it is the same router as the ZyXel P-660HN-T1A.
> 
> Since you read the manual for the ZyXel P-660HN-T1A, did you try this to restore to factory defaults:
> 
> ...



I did the RESET instructions, the power button blinked which means it already reset to the factory settings. IT FAILED.

I did the second one, using adminpldt and the 1234567890, IT WORKED. I have gained access to the advanced settings BUT, the logo is still myDSL.

Question is, what if I update the firmware to the one I downloaded from ZyXel's website? Would it mess up the router? (although I still don't know how do I upgrade the firmware)



Frick said:


> Aye it's probably custom firmware. Pretty common around here and not entirely bad (unless you actually have to buy it). Can you return it?



I believe it comes with the plan. I could not return it. Actually I had one of these Zyxels from them before until we moved to another place. Another place = New router which means I couldn't use the old one I have. 



Jetster said:


> Why buy a router from an ISP. I can see renting one but not buying one. Get your money back. Don't even try to mess with it



It was included in the plan. 

EDIT: It seems that there's a reset button that is clickable on the Reset options in the IP. I don't know if I should click it Jetster said that I shouldn't try to mess with it.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 20, 2012)

RandelA said:


> I did the second one, using adminpldt and the 1234567890, IT WORKED. I have gained access to the advanced settings BUT, the logo is still myDSL.
> 
> Question is, what if I update the firmware to the one I downloaded from ZyXel's website? Would it mess up the router? (although I still don't know how do I upgrade the firmware)



Just my opinion, but, be happy you got into it.

I would not be flashing the firmware, unless you don't mind that you might own a brick...
I am sure their firmware is just a modified version of the zyxel's and, probably, has been tested by the isp for their own network.
You might want to see if your isp has any firmware updates, however, my guess would be you probably have the latest on the router already.

You may want to scour the web and see if others had any luck with different firmwares before going flash crazy.  Again, just my opinion... you do what you got to do.
Goodluck!

EDIT: Just a little advice.  You should only flash that thing, if, (1) It solves a problem, (2) It gives you features you need, (3) updates some needed features, or (4) your isp requires it. 
Not because, "Hey, lookie, I got the latest firmware" bragging rites.


----------



## RandelA (Aug 20, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Just my opinion, but, be happy you got into it.
> 
> I would not be flashing the firmware, unless you don't mind that you might own a brick...
> I am sure their firmware is just a modified version of the zyxel's and, probably, has been tested by the isp for their own network.
> ...



I have read one saying that customized routers from PLDT (like mine) only use custom firmwares and casing and that it is safe to do a firmware upgrade as long as the MAC address corresponds to ZyXEL's name and not PLDT or some sort and the board is the same with other normal models. but that was 5 years ago (2007) so I'm still not sure. 

I tried the checking the MAC address and it was from ZyXEL according to that one website. Also tried opening my router to check the board's name but I couldn't open it.

EDIT: The default SSID has PLDTMyDSL on it (cannot be changed) but you could add a name after it. e.g. "PLDTMyDSL-RJ". I want to change that. I think my reason is pretty immature, but still. Also, my connection seems a little unstable.


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2012)

RandelA said:


> It was included in the plan.
> 
> EDIT: It seems that there's a reset button that is clickable on the Reset options in the IP. I don't know if I should click it Jetster said that I shouldn't try to mess with it.



Ah ok.

If it works I'd leave it alone. If they find out you've been messing with it (physically at least) they will probably not be happy, and depending on how they are you might or might not have to pay for it. If you want to change settings and whatnot you're probably best of simply buying a router. I got a Netgear WNR3500L for a good price and it works good.


----------



## RandelA (Aug 20, 2012)

Frick said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> If it works I'd leave it alone. If they find out you've been messing with it (physically at least) they will probably not be happy, and depending on how they are you might or might not have to pay for it. If you want to change settings and whatnot you're probably best of simply buying a router. I got a Netgear WNR3500L for a good price and it works good.



That's what I've been worrying about. What if it wouldn't work.. but even if I upgrade it or not, I would still be leading to buying a new modem + router, only IF I would not be happy about this one. 

What router comes with managing how much speed a device could only get? E.g. I will set mine only up to 3mbps, the rest who connects gets 1.5mbps.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 21, 2012)

if it uses a custom gui in there, then yes the firmware has been changed, normally returning a router from a ISP you should get a discount or price hash off, because technically when you get a router from them you are renting the equipment


----------



## RandelA (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's an update guys. I made it to the Setup wherein I could change my SSID without the "PLDTMyDSL" being permanent. It's now named Trojan.Flame.A :rofl: to fool some people hahaha. Also my Wifi passoword is 20 characters long. 

Remember when they said that the old router wouldn't work on our place, well it worked and eveything is just fine now. 

All I am wondering now is what if I update it to the original firmware, would it brick? But that's now a problem, just an option  

Thanks TPU!!


----------



## vbuenaflor43 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey guys.  Can anyone help me about this PLDTmyDSL SSID on P-660HN-T1A  .  i want to change that SSID(PLDTmyDSL) or delete that..  is it possible ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Find a manual online. You normally have to enter the routers private address in a webbrowser and a password and go to wireless settings


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 21, 2014)

Buy a modem>call in teh MAC add.>buy your own router (amped or meraki are awesome netgear is allright too)=PROFIT!


----------

